# Авиация > Матчасть >  Авиация в едином масштабе: подборка проекций.

## Бурундук

Здравствуйте!

С 2008 г. здесь мы собирали коллекцию изображений самолётов (и, иногда, вертолётов) в едином масштабе. Но пришлось переехать.

Коллекция получилась большой и интересной, сейчас есть боковики более чем 8700 различных модификаций, а всего - более 20 000 проекций. Надеюсь, что она будет интересна и участникам этого форума, а может быть, кто-то захочет поучаствовать в пополнении.

Изюминка коллекции в том, что все изображения действительно в одном масштабе. 

Масштаб: 25 пикселей на 1 м. При этом самые большие самолёты будут слегка за экран вылезать (при разрешении шириной 1600 пикселей), а маленькие рассмотреть можно.
Виды: строго слева, спереди, сверху.
Фон изображения чисто белый. Вокруг изображения кайма шириной 1 пиксель.
Формат .jpg, качество 100% (вектор не достать, jpg при меньшем разрешении контуры портит, а .gif создаёт "муар").

Пожалуйста, чтобы ветка была красивой и информативной, все посты без изображений в предложенном масштабе ставьте на автоудаление.

Список того, что есть и того, что требуется - в приложенной таблице. В ней два основных листа: то, что есть и то, что ещё требуется. S, P, F означает, что есть цветные изображения, B (black) - черно-белое. Конечно, хочется, чтобы цветных было побольше.

Обычно таблица обновляется через каждые 250 боковиков.
Таблица на 11000 боковиков - в архиве.

----------


## Pit

Начнём, пожалуй. Большой американский самолёт, ч/б. Длина профилей разная из-за по-разному торчащих стволов.

----------


## Pit

Один новый боковик (хоть и с открытими капотами) и полноцветный вид сверху на замену ч/б. В комплекте с боковиком.

----------


## Pit

Занятный француз. В таблице его не нашёл, а статья, из которой вырезаны картинки. данных о размерах не содержала. Пришлось погуглить. Оказалось размеры (13Х8.07) есть в какой-то книжке издательства NAСA! Чудеса...

----------


## Pit

Новый гоночный француз и транспортный англичанин "в дополнение". Поскольку модификация отличается от указанной в таблице Мк.2, приведены все три проекции.

----------


## Pit

Итоги польской медитации над обликом АирТрактора. И цветной немец на замену (до кучи).

----------


## Бурундук

*Pit*, спасибо!
P.V.200 восхитителен, его нет даже на Aviafrance, и я его пропустил. А вот другой самолёт того же конструктора - P.V.102 - в коллекции присутствует.

Продолжим после долгого перерыва.

----------


## Pit

Помнится предыдущие ч/б профили Мартина XB-51 не отличались резкостью. Исправим эту ситуацию. Ну а чтоб картинка не была совсем унылой - несколько цветных профилей на замену и один поляк хоть и ч/б, но из листа "требуется".

----------


## Pit

Вырезал S.O. M1, начал чистить - и только тогда понял, что это планер. Оттого его и в таблице нет. Но коли уж нарезал - пусть будет. Вместе с цветным профилем "на замену".

----------


## Pit

В основном - Французы. Трайдент давно лежал в заначке, но отсутствовал в таблице. Летов - на замену, цветной боковик дан для комплекта.

----------


## Pit

Чёрно-белое уныние. Доразобрал давно лежащую в архиве книжку. Что-то вторично, но тем не менее.

----------


## Pit

Вторая часть ч/б профилей. Размеры Капрони 135 приняты равными 14,4Х18,8 м.

----------


## Pit

Даже среди исхоженных вдоль и поперёк Хейнкелей 111 порой удаётся найти если не что-то новое, то замену имеющемуся ч/б или дополнение. Размеры КАМСа принял равными имеющемуся варианту с другим мотором.

----------


## Pit

Нашёлся числящийся отсутствующим ДеХевилленд. И (возможно!) Спитфайер. Остальное - на замену ч/б, что вроде как тоже не плохо.

----------


## Pit

Унылые ч/б американцы. Huff-Daland B-1 отмасштабировался не очень хорошо. Ну а чтоб им не было скучно - цветной немецкофашист, на замену уже имеющегося ч/б. Хотя на счёт его модификации я немного не уверен...
Американцы+.rar

----------


## Pit

Следующая порция.

----------


## Pit

Ч/б француз и итало-американец.

----------


## Pit

Странно. Не нашёл 530-й Кодрон в таблице. Пришлось спрашивать про размеры (7,5Х9,2) у Вики...
Боковики Спитфайра F.22 и Бленхейма даны для комплекта к виду сверху.

----------


## Pit

P750 - машина совсем не в тему, ибо из 21 века. Латекёер развернуть не получилось. Но пусть лучше будет так, чем совсем никак. Да и веточку поднять не помешает :Wink:

----------


## Pit

С Monocoupe беда - в таблице его вообще не нашёл, а Вики про длину 90 AF ничего определённого сказать не может. Отмасштабировал по А (6,35м), хоть это скорее всего и не верно.
Длина боковиков СиХока получилась разной из-за по-разному торчащих хвостовых гаков.
Hawker SeaHawk.rar

----------


## Pit

Новые Клемм и Хубер (Размеры из Scale_Extra_Nr.2_1998 в архиве):



И дополнения. У Мудри нос кривой не только на картинке, но и в реальной жизни, так что на виде сверху ошибки нет.

----------


## Бурундук

Pit, спасибо большое.
Замечательный Ил-76Т.

А какой двигатель у PA-31 (если есть данные), а то не пойму, в какую модель его поставить?

F.2B с Falcon III это "Bristol 14 F.2B", есть только боковик.
L 25D - это L 25D VII R (по мотору судя), забрал. Очень хорошо, что появилась хотя бы одна модель большого семейства.

В посте 1016 - это точно Gulfstream I? Вот фото, 5 иллюминаторов, намного более короткий фюзеляж:



Спасибо за данные Hubner Eindecker IV, добавил.

Очень вовремя приехали MU-2. Я недавно по Mitsubishi MU-2 вот что нарисовал:



Два словацких самолётика конца прошлого века:

----------


## Бурундук

По Gulfstream I. Я нашёл этот самолёт, вот он:



Это Gulfstream I-C. Длина 22,96 (574). Если можно, переделай, пожалуйста.

Чтобы не плодить пустые посты:

----------


## Pit

Доделал/переделал.

----------


## Бурундук

Спасибо!

Два испанских любительских самолётика. 
Конструктор моноплана летал на нём как курьер республиканских войск. Сбит и погиб под Бильбао в июне 1937 г.

Конструктор биплана на войну не пошёл. Но его убили ещё раньше: в феврале 1937 г.

----------


## Pit

Данных по мотору PA-31 не нашёл. Зато доделал профили из Scale_Extra_Nr.2_1998. Размеры HM 293 - в архиве.

----------


## Бурундук

Ещё пара испанцев




и для разнообразия участник гонок National Air Race в США:

----------


## Бурундук

Интересный необычный американец 1919 г.

----------


## Pit

Трудно найти боковик на J2M4: все норовят нарисовать его с видом на правый борт, на котором и стоял ТК. Но вот хоть ч/б вид слева нашёлся.



Пара видов для замены одной ч/б проекции на цветную:



Ньюпор в "так себе качестве":



И пара видов Ли-2ВП, который вроде бы как синоним ПС-84НБ:



Вид сверху склеен из двух половинок и оттого принципиально не верен: люки на фюзеляже слева и справа располагались по-разному. Да ещё и из-за искажения графики он заметно "пожимает плечами". Так что - на усмотрение.

----------


## Бурундук

Pit, спасибо. Всё забрал.

Творения испанцев Gil A.G. и Pazó S.-J.:

----------


## Pit

Заменодополнения.

----------


## Бурундук

Pit, спасибо. Странная длина у Як-25К-75, проверь (размах нормальный).



Новые:

----------


## Pit

Немного разукрасим мир за счёт картинок из WIELKI LEKSYKON UBROENIA, TOM 117 (ISBN 978-83-7945-648-2). Размеры RWD-17bis в архиве.



Исправленный Як (так он отмасштабировался гораздо лучше):



И новый источник, путнамовская British Civil Aircraft 1919-59 vol.1 в исполнении Джексона. Картинок оттуда будет много, размеры этого родственника C-2/C-3 в архиве.

----------


## Бурундук

Ответим на приукрашивание действительности чёрно-белым категоризмом:

----------


## Pit

Профили из книжки про гражданских англичан.

----------


## Бурундук

Обновления:



и парочка новых:




Спасибо за Aeronca 100, этот вариант я пропустил.

----------


## Pit

Пара новых (размеры пятого Остера взял из книги):



И пара дополнений (по длине пришлось ощутимо растягивать):

----------


## Бурундук

Pit, спасибо.

По Ensign: в базе такие же размеры, как и в книге (источники: Flag of convinience, Armstrong-Whitworth aircraft). 

По Auster V: он отличался от Auster IV только оборудованием для полётов в СМУ. Посмотри на характеристики - один в один. Поэтому объединены в одну модель. Придержи пока.

Остальное (кроме Auster V) забрал, спасибо.

Ещё парочка:

----------


## Pit

Новые (размеры - в архиве):



И дополнения:

----------


## Бурундук

Pit, отличные Ойстеры. Сейчас это семейство выглядит так:



Продолжим британскую тему

----------


## Pit

Ещё пара Ойстеров (размеры в архиве):



И Аврушка. Длинный вариант в архиве, вместе с размерами ещё на один тип, короткий отмасштабировался лучше.

----------


## Бурундук

Pit, спасибо.

Да, Avro обычно включает лыжу в длину, забрал короткие.
Пара французов и немец:





Нигде не могу найти данные и фото одномоторного Dornier K1 :(

И потерял картинки британского Short S3 1909 г.: возможно, сюда выложил, а в базу не записал. У тебя случайно нет?

----------


## Pit

Дорониера у меня нет, даже если его делал я, я профили не храню подолгу. Зато есть ещё три аврушки. Однозначно новая:



Не однозначно новая (я не уверен, что это именно 652, размеры в архиве, но размах отличается от табличного, сравни по тексту - это одно и то же или нет и если что я могу переделать):



И дополнительная:

----------


## Бурундук

Pit, Anson пошёл как Anson C19 Ser.2. Всё остальное тоже забрал.

Два итальянца и три француза начала прошлого века:

----------


## Pit

Ещё немного англичан:



И Моска как вариант на замену В-

----------


## Бурундук

Pit, спасибо. МБ заменил. Боковик взял первый, второй - это МБ бис.

Один англичанин:



и самолёты электронной войны (2 английских, 1 канадский, 3 США):

----------


## Pit

Размеры B.A. Swallow 2 - в архиве.

----------


## Бурундук

Pit, спасибо. Я разбил модель L 25C 1A Swallow на две, выделив B.A. Swallow II (они были все вместе).



Учебные самолёты:

----------


## Pit

Не уверен за правильную идентификацию F.2B, но судя по контексту - он таки пассажирский. Надо сравнивать с данными из базы и фотографиями. Размеры Bristol 77 и Blackburn Bluebird IV - в архиве.

----------


## Бурундук

Pit, привет.

Bristol 77 = M.1D, забрал.
Bluebird IV = L-1C.

Надо было мне делать как минимум два поля на название (фирменное + эксплуатанта), но сейчас на такой подвиг я уже не способен.

Bristol 96A тоже забрал.

----------


## Pit

> Надо было мне делать как минимум два поля на название (фирменное + эксплуатанта), но сейчас на такой подвиг я уже не способен.


Гы...
Названия эксплуатанта... 
Тут с фирменными бы разобраться. На Новый Год Дедушка Мороз принёс мне коробочку с надписью CONVAIR 990 "Swissair" 1/144. EASTERN EXPRESS.
Строго в соответствии с заказом. В попытке разобраться в том, что же лежит в коробочке, пришлось немножко погрузиться в историю. Итоги погружения (если мир не взорвётся) послезавтра появятся на скале, а пока - краткие выдержки из оной истории.
Я привык именовать этот самолёт CV 990. Или Convair CV 990. Городу и Миру он известен под именем Coronado. А в сертификате типа написано что он вовсе даже General Dynamics Model 30 (30A). Или, если быть более точным, 30-5, 30А-5, 30-6, 30А-6, 30-8 и 30А-8. А не Convair 990/990A и уж тем более не Convair 600, коим обзывался на этапе проектирования. Причём буковка А появлялась не спроста, самолёты отличались новым зализом, механизацией крыла, пилоном и обтекателем двигателя. Мало того, 30А-5 отличались от 30А-6 пилоном и обтекателем. И до А доработаны мало не все (или все?) самолёты, выпущенные без буквы. С переклёпкой зализа. Вот попробуй разобраться во всём этом без поллитры! А это не самый маленький и довольно известный самолёт, выпущенный пусть небольшой, но серией...
А пока - немного Бристолей. Размеры Bristol 47 Tourer - в архиве.

----------


## Бурундук

Pit, понимаю. Есть ещё один источник ошибок: опечатки в официальных документах. Сегодня я вводил в базу самолёт Wittman 0&0 Special (два нуля через амперсанд - ну так уж человеку захотелось). Самолёт, к сожалению, разбился. И в отчёте FAA он назван уже O&O (две буквы O). Это наименование расползлось по различным спискам.

А уж как только не называют модели, скажем, на airport-data.com... а ведь они вываливают данные из официальных государственных реестров.

В результате в списках летательных аппаратов длиной по 30000 строк, которые составляют разные энтузиасты, полно повторов.
Мы пойдём другим путём: лучше меньше, да лучше.

Bristol 47 добавил как модель в тип F.2 (вариации Bristol Fighter), спасибо.

Ещё бразильцы. Обрати внимание на круги вокруг пилота: это два обода из толстых дюралевых труб, которые должны защитить пилота при грубой посадке и/или капотировании.

Забавен Tracer. Из одно- сделали двухместную машину. Пилот защищён, а пассажир - ну и фиг с ним, типа стрелка на Ил-2.

----------


## Pit

Опечатки бывают у всех. И у нас, на сайте Росавиации тоже. Но там это следствие выгрузки из базы.
А пока - пара дополнительных видов на Британию:



Новый Централ:



И новый Чилтон (размеры в архиве).



З.Ы. А самолёты с обручами мне понравились. Оригинальная идея.

----------


## Бурундук

Pit, спасибо. D.W.1 заменил на новые размеры. У меня немного:

----------


## Pit

"Гражданское купе" (размеры в архиве):



Новый подвид D.H.9 (размеры в архиве):



И дополнительные виды к уже имеющемуся:

----------


## Бурундук

Pit, спасибо. 
D.H.9C добавил. Раньше я его не вписывал, потому что считал переделкой армейских бомбардировщиков. А оказывается, это достройка недоделанных, то есть, новые самолёты.

Пара американцев и пополнение:

----------


## Pit

> D.H.9C добавил. Раньше я его не вписывал, потому что считал переделкой армейских бомбардировщиков. А оказывается, это достройка недоделанных, то есть, новые самолёты.


Тогда лови ещё один подвид. Размеры в архиве. 



Профиль оказался коротковат, вид сверху пришлось удлинять мало не на 10%.
Новый Мотылёк (размеры опять в архиве):



И дополнение к имеющемуся боковику:

----------


## Pit

Добьём англичан!
Пара новых и дополнительные виды. Размеры Desoter I - в архиве.

----------


## Бурундук

Pit, здравствуй.

D.H.9J добавил - опять-таки, он у меня проходил только как модернизация. А там перечислены шесть построенных новых бортов.
D.H.94 и Desoutter были.

Остальное забрал. Ты очень хорошо отчистил картинки.

----------


## Pit

Отовсюду обо всём. Цветной вид сверху на B-47E дан для комплекта. Hamble Baby отнесён к Фэйри из-за того, что так он был назван в журнале. В таблице он числится за другими компаниями.

----------


## Бурундук

Pit, спасибо, всё забрал. Новый B-47E лучше, забрал тоже. И Урель-Дюбуа замечательный.

А Hamble Baby это вообще Sopwith. Но по лицензии его строили Fairey (50 штук) и Parnall (130). Поэтому и в базе он как Parnall.

----------


## Pit

Опять разнотипье из разных источников.
Аттакер для дополнения одной проекции:



Харриер по той же схеме (короткий - в архиве):



Размеры SNJ в архиве, взяты из ISBN 978-1-58007-124-6. Первый на картинке или второй - не знаю.



И остальное, до кучи.

----------


## Pit

Набор цветных профилей из серии "два на замену полутора". Цветной боковик дан для комплекта к замене или дополнению в виде вида сверху.



И даже один новый попался.

----------


## Pit

Оставшиеся профили из серии два на замену полутора.



Уже имеющийся боковик в комплекте с недостающими профилями (размах взял равным 28' 3", короткий вариант в архиве, он отмасштабировался хуже).



И один новый.

----------


## Бурундук

Pit, здравствуй.

SNJ - это флотское обозначение AT-6. А вот FA.2 не похож, это FRS.1. FA.2 вот:



И один американец:

----------


## Pit

> SNJ - это флотское обозначение AT-6.


Дык... Коли размеры и профили из книги про него...
И раз попустило - набор профилей из Insignia_13_1998-Winter. Размеры Albatros F.2 и Bristol-Prier Monoplane в архиве.

----------


## Pit

И раз пошла такая пьянка (С), сразу следующая партия. Эта - отовсюду обо всём. Включая первый набор из новой книги, Sopwith The Man and His Aircraft (ISBN 0 900 435 15 1). Самолётиков оттуда будет довольно много.

----------


## Pit

Продолжаем разговор ((С) Карлсон, который живёт на крыше).
С т.з. упомянутого выше источника трипланная версия Сопвича с Испано Сюизой отличалась от исходной не только длиной (23' 2"), но и размахом (10' 6" вместо 9' 9"). Альтернативная версия в архиве.



Б1 в таблице не нашёл, но с ним. если верить книге, тоже всё не просто. Аж три варианта размеров приведено, но первый - только для одного самолета (B1496, 40'6"X27'9"), а остальные по разным источникам имели размеры 38' 6" X 27' 0" или 38' 6" X 27' 6". Альтернативный вариант в архиве.



И недостающие виды Кэмела.

----------


## Бурундук

Pit, здравствуй.
Да, Insignia интересные журналы, которые я как-то раньше не смотрел.

Спасибо за F.2. Раньше они были свалены вместе с MZ.2. Но, похоже, размеры F.2, которые строились для Болгарии, были побольше, чем у MZ.2, которые заказывала армия Германии. Добавил.

Bristol-Prier - это Bristol Monoplane 2-seater, нужен. Но его длина 7,93 м это вместе с лыжами. Переделай, пожалуйста. Размах правильный: 10,36 м.

Sopwith B.I в таблице есть именно под таким названием (конечно, надо поменять на B.I (Sopwith)).

Меня очень смущает длина триплана, буду разбираться.

----------


## Pit

> Bristol-Prier - это Bristol Monoplane 2-seater, нужен. Но его длина 7,93 м это вместе с лыжами.


Переделал.



Добавил один новый.



И пару дополнений.

----------


## Pit

Завершающая партия Сопвичей из книги.

----------


## Бурундук

Pit, замечательная подборка.

Всё забрал, только с трипланом пока не разобрался.
У меня, увы, только один:

----------


## Pit

Отовсюду обо всём.
Цветной МиГ-15 (надо сравнить с имеющимся, не Бис ли это?):



Новые Белланка и Файербранд:



И небывальщина. Но красивая! Гибрид М-50, SR-71 и Миража. Размеры в архиве.

----------


## Pit

Новая книжка, The British bomber since 1914  sixty years of design and development.



Альтернативный по длине вариант Wight Converted Seaplane лежит в архиве, размеры Short Landplane Bomber в таблице не нашёл и взял из книги, 85Х45 футов, но в правильности не уверен.

И случайно залетевший Боинг для комплекта к уже имеющемуся боковику.

----------


## Pit

Продолжение профилей из книги. Пока только дополнения. 



ИМХО к Aldershot очень точно подходит определение "колченогий".
А чтоб ему не было скучно - самолёт из другого века. Дело в том, что 787-9 в предыдущем посте оказался... 787-8. Впрочем, для вида спереди это не принципиально, благо разницы никакой. Зато остальные виды получились очень достойными, только пришлось удлинить их на 5 пикселей за счёт стекателей статики.



За размерами (197'3"X186'1") пришлось сходить не просто на сайт Боинга, но залезть в 787 Airplane Characteristics for Airport Planning (D6-58333). Там, в отличие от рекламной таблицы на странице про 787, в длине и размахе посчитали не только футы, но и дюймы.

----------


## Pit

Продолжение серии английских бомбардировщиков.



"Длинный" Fairey Seal лежит в архиве. Кроме того попался боковик на Avro 572, но я не смог найти данные по его длине.

----------


## Бурундук

Pit, спасибо.

Minerve действительно прекрасна. И Dreamliner хорош - непросто найти чёткую картинку такого большого самолёта.

МиГ-15 - это именно МиГ-15 без буквы (НЧФ короткая).

Малоизвестные югослав:



и американец:

----------


## Pit

Остатки профилей из книги про английские бомбардировщики. Размеры P.V.4 (40'X29'10") нашёл в упомянутом выше источнике.

----------


## Pit

Немножко цветных картинок. Есть даже пара новых:



За А-17 не уверен, возможно в Ирак он шёл под другим именем. 
Новые ч/б:



И непонятный самолёт. Понятно, что это что-то из Vinet'ов, но что?

----------


## Pit

Заменодополнения.

----------


## Pit

Новая страница. Большие самолёты.



Если я правильно понял, то AD.I и AD.1000 это одно и то же. Но вид сверху при использовании упакованных в архив данных пришлось удлинять мало не на четверть, так что или он летал и в поплавковом виде, или я где-то ошибся.



Ну и пара профилей Ту-154 в дополнение.

----------


## Pit

Gee Bee. 
Новые:



И дополнительные:

----------


## Pit

Пораскрашиваем мир!
Сплошь заменодополнения. И тем не менее!
Самое простое - Як-12А.



PZL-106. Вид сбоку развёрнут немного волюнтаристки.



И самое сложное. В таблице нет Су-26, есть только Су-26М. Но в Модеоль Бау Хойте это разные самолёты... Так что вырезал то, что было. Хоть и не понятно, как это соотносится с таблицей.

----------


## Pit

Непонятный Eindecker LIBELLE (в таблице не нашёл). Размеры в архиве.



И непонятный подвид G.24. По каким размерам его отмасштабировать? Есть все три цветные проекции.

----------


## Бурундук

Я выпал на три недели, а Pit так много нового принёс. Спасибо большущее.

Pit, в сообщении 1078 H.P. Harrow II - это явно не он. Harrow II одномоторный, поэтому и такой маленький. Проверь, пожалуйста, что это за модель.

С поплавковым Potez 39 1bis: в источнике были перепутаны длины колёсного и поплавкового вариантов, а я не заметил. Если можно, сделай его длиной 11,28 м (282), а то при уменьшении сильно муарит.

Спасибо за Vinet. Это Vinet D, отмасштабировал:



И маленький гоночный американец:

----------


## Pit

> Я выпал на три недели, а Pit так много нового принёс. Спасибо большущее.


Я и сам выпал мало не на неделю. Побывав в месте ссылки Ильича и опять подивившись, в насколько курортных условиях тогда жили политические ссыльные. А заодно посмотрел на ту самую книжную полку, для осмотра которой по воспоминаниям Надежды Константиновны подставляли жандармам стул. Чтоб начали осмотр сверху, а не снизу.  :Redface: 




> Pit, в сообщении 1078 H.P. Harrow II - это явно не он. Harrow II одномоторный, поэтому и такой маленький. Проверь, пожалуйста, что это за модель.


Судя по книге это H.P.54 Harrow Mk.II с размерами 88'5"X82'2". Поправился и переразмерил.






> С поплавковым Potez 39 1bis: в источнике были перепутаны длины колёсного и поплавкового вариантов, а я не заметил. Если можно, сделай его длиной 11,28 м (282), а то при уменьшении сильно муарит.


Сделал.



И добавил для заменодополнения Спитфайр. Но надо сравнивать с исходниками: это точно пятёрка, но LF ли? Судя по обрезанным крыльям - она, но лучше проверить.

----------


## Бурундук

Pit, с возвращением.

Спасибо за Libelle - этот любительский самолёт я пропустил. Дай, пожалуйста, библиографическую ссылку на страницу.

PZL.106 - это PZL.106A. "Без буквы" было только 5 самолётов, они и в ГДР не поставлялись, и капот был другой (на картинке). Забрал P и F.



О G.24: G.24a - это переделанные из G.23 в трёхмоторный вариант самолёты с моторами L-2, эквивалентные G.24 без буквы. Поэтому отмасштабировал:



Насчёт Су-26 не уверен. Да, первые 12 машин шли "без буквы", потом пришлось усиливать крыло и этот вариант назвали Су-26М. Достаточно ли это для выделения модификации? Если у тебя есть данные Су-26 "без буквы" - напиши, пожалуйста, если они хоть в чём то отличаются (по идее, Mempty), то разделю на два варианта.

По Twin Seaplane: первая и вторая пары машин различались формой ВО, что и показано на рисунке. Взял обе (Wight Twin Seaplane и Wight Twin Seaplane (187)).



Со "Спитфайром" согласен.

Англичанин и американец:

----------


## Pit

Мораны-Саулниеры. Новый:



И дополнительные:



Что же до Либелле, то увы, я стёр исходник. Это был какой-то Modelbau Heute, ЕМИС за 1990. Су-26 оттуда же  :Frown:

----------


## Бурундук

Жаль, попробую найти.

Ещё пара французов:

----------


## Pit

Порылся в корзине, там лежала другая подборка, за 1986 год. Профили точно не оттуда.
А пока - полный набор цветных профилей Г.24:



Дополнительный вид спереди на MoS-29:



И Моран ANR. Как я понял - тот же ANL, но с другим капотом.

----------


## Pit

Дополнения:



И один не найденный в таблице самолёт. Размеры (9,1Х8,1) взял на аирворе (правда там они для SVA.2, но про разницу в размерах ничего не упоминается):

----------


## Pit

Цветные КАКи (CAC) на замену:



Дополнительный вид на Райт:



И не найденный в таблице Вако (размеры в архиве):

----------


## Pit

Опять пораскрашиваем мир!
Вроде как новывй ДжиЭн-4 "без буквы":



Вроде как новый Таблоид (надо сравнить с фотографиями):



И заменодополнительный но полноцветный Мустанг:

----------


## Pit

Новая цветная Комета:



Новый, единственный построенный AOP 11, но сразу в трёх ипостасях. Кстати, в тексте он был подписан как Е3, так что стоит сличить с фотографиями. И выбрать, как считать длину, с коком или без.



И заменодополнительные, но полнокомплектные цветные профили:

----------


## Pit

Цветные немцы.
Новый Доронье:



Новый Юнкерс:



И заменодополнительные Мессершмит и Хейнкель:

----------


## Бурундук

Pit, большое спасибо.

Я написал большую статью, выйдет в "Исторической информатике" № 2, 3 за 2022 г. в двух частях, поэтому временно выпал. Ещё одна статья выйдет в "Вестнике истории естествознания и техники" № 2 за 2022 г., только что отредактировал. И пишу статью для "Авиации и космонавтики".

Но благодаря тебе проект движется.

UMF-5 забрал как Waco UMF-3: эти два варианта непонятно чем, кроме покупателя, различались и шли по одному сертификату ATC 546.

ANR отличался от ANL только двигателем: Renault 12 Ja против Liberty 12. Ещё были AN (Bugatti V) и ANS (Salmson 18Z). ANS есть, AN в коллекции нет.

Пара американцев:




С постами 1090, 1091 ещё не разобрался: я не уверен, что на боковике G.24 правильно изображён киль, надо смотреть фотографии. А S.V.A.1, он же S.V., надо будет добавлять.

----------


## Pit

Почти неделю был в командировке.Только теперь дошли руки до продолжения.
Случайно попавший под руку дополнительный Веллингтон:



И профили из книги Reed Kinert. Racing planes and air racers. A Complete History. Volume III (67-16455).
Не найденный в таблице DGA-5 (Размеры из книги 20'1"X17').



Marcoux-Bromberg Special, отмасштабирован по таблице. В книге размеры другие.



Его предтеча R-3:



И Springfield Bulldog

----------


## Pit

Финальная часть гоночных машин.



В книге размеры у Wittman Bonzo сильно другие: 20' X 17'6". Так что размах пришлось сильно увеличивать. Вариант с коротким крылом упакован в архив.

И цветной комплектный немецкофашист:



А ещё есть некий Ki-61-I KAI C, полноцветный, но как соотнести это название с таблицей я не понимаю.

----------


## Бурундук

Самодельные гоночные машины не по одному разу переделывались. В том числе, Bonzo.

Крупносерийный американец:

----------


## Pit

Так себе качества, но всё-же дополнения:



Не найденный в таблице учебный подвид ФИАТа (размеры в архиве):



И полнокомплектный подвид одномоторного Фоккера Ф.7а. С таблице соотнести не удалось, так что размеры в архиве.

----------


## Pit

Новая страница. И новые картинки.
Ну как, новые. Радикально новый боковик только один. зато вроде как общий на две строки из таблицы.



Одна замена на цветной:



И дополнения:

----------


## Pit

Немножко дополнений.



И немножко замен на цветные.

----------


## Бурундук

Очень одинокий американец:



Pit, ты правильно взял размах FIAT G.59 11,85, а не 11,58, как в книжке. В книжке опечатка.
Потому что в JAWA 1956-57 дано не только 11,85 м, но и 38'10,5", что как раз 11,85

Сделай, пожалуйста, чуть побольше Су-15. 8,616 м, 215 без полей, а не с полями

F.VIIa-1m - это ретроспективное обозначение после появления 3m, в таблице просто F.VIIa. Заменил черно-белые на новые цветные.

DGA-5 ничем не отличался от DGA-4, просто второй экземпляр той же модели.

Me.410A-3 выделил в отдельную модель, раньше он был объединён с A-1.

Всё-таки в размахе Bonzo у меня (и у Экланда) была ошибка. Переделал, взял с коротким крылом.

Замечательные АНТ-37.

----------


## Pit

> Сделай, пожалуйста, чуть побольше Су-15. 8,616 м, 215 без полей, а не с полями


Сделал.



Добавил случайно залетевший на замену и дополнение S-61. Не уверен, что он именно польской постройки, но остальные вроде вообще единичные.



Недавно был ч/б AOP.11? Теперь он в цвете!



Первый из Остеров.



Размеры нашёл вот тут:
https://www.globalair.com/aircraft-f...ions?specid=70

И новый источник. В основном будут замены цветного+ч/б на два цветных.

----------


## Бурундук

Pit, то, что названо Ni.29C1 - это не он. Это явно рекордный NiD-29V с крылом размаха 5,46 м.

По ссылке не Auster I (1939). Это  более поздний (Auster) J/1 Autocrat (1945). Его проекции есть.
Остальное забрал.

Ещё американцы








И дополнение к AOP.11:

----------


## Pit

> Pit, то, что названо Ni.29C1 - это не он. Это явно рекордный NiD-29V с крылом размаха 5,46 м.


Да, судя по соотношению длины к размаху - так оно и есть.



Ещё один Остер. Есть несколько других, но по ним нет данных о длине.



И цветные заменодополнения.

----------


## Бурундук

К сожалению, всё, что я знаю про размеры многочисленных Auster, уже в таблице.

Продолжение американской темы

----------


## Pit

Цветные заменодополнения.



И даже один новый попался.

----------


## Бурундук

Не догонишь! Я ещё новых черно-белых принесу!  :Tongue: 

И вновь американцы:

----------


## Бурундук

Однако, в новом Flugzeug Classic попался замечательный Юнкерс:

----------


## Pit

> Не догонишь! Я ещё новых черно-белых принесу!


Не зъим, так понадкусаю!



Вариант Сиськина с учётом длины хвостового огня лежит в архиве.
И один новый:

----------


## Pit

И ещё немного заменодополнений. Порой их приходилось ощутимо править по соотношению длины/размаха, так что стоит сверять с имеющимися.

----------


## Pit

Остатки профилей из книги. Заменодополнения.



И один не до конца понятный профиль. Подписан как Ar.96V (гражданский прототип). Размеры от Ar.96A. Но судя по фотографиям первый прототип имел регистрацию D-IRUU и другой кок винта. Так что "на усмотрение".

----------


## Бурундук

Pit, красивые картинки. Пожалуйста, пиши, какие пришлось сильно сжимать. Это позволит найти возможные ошибки в таблице.

А я продолжу добавлять черно-белых американцев

----------


## Pit

Благодаря моделистким форумам разобрался. Ki-61 Tei = Kai Hei = Kai C. Так что отмасштабировал его по 1С.



Добавил цветных заменодополнений.



И даже один новый (хоть и ч/б):

----------


## Бурундук

*Pit*, замечательные бегемоты, особенно прозрачный.
D-IGME - это просто третий прототип Ar.96A, остальное забрал.

Ещё три американца:





И редкость, самолёты Эспенлауба (раньше был только E-11):



Три десятка до новой таблицы.

----------


## Pit

Новый МиГ-21 с двумя вариантами боковика (короткий вариант в архиве, длинный отмасштабировался лучше).



Новый американец.



И заменодополнения.

----------


## Бурундук

Pit, в архиве P-40B не отмасштабированы. Нужен только сверху, вид сбоку - тот же самый.
Morane L вид спереди уже есть.

МиГ-21-93 забрал большие.

Ещё пара американцев:

----------


## Pit

Размеры B-25D&G в архиве. А Ba.65 по-моему monoposto.

----------


## Бурундук

*Pit*, спасибо и за картинки, и за данные B-25.

Два француза. Второй - совершенно бредовый: консоли нижнего крыла должны были, авторотируя, вращаться вокруг продольной оси (!), создавая подъёмную силу из-за эффекта Магнуса. Подъёмная сила была приличной, аэродинамическое качество - ниже плинтуса. Разбился.

----------


## Pit

Заменодополнения. Цветные.



И чёрно-белые.



Бреду надо сравнить с боковиком. Вид сверху пришлось немного укорачивать, так что возможно это ser.2 (оригинал был подписан как Ba.65 80).

----------


## Бурундук

*Pit*, D.III (OEFFAG), ser.253 коротковат. Должно быть 181 без полей, а не с полями (7,25).
А Ba.65, действительно Ser.2. Первая серия была с моторами Isotta-Fraschini K14, а вторая как раз с Fiat A.80RC.41

253, Go.229 и Meteor забрал.

Канадский "Боинг"

----------


## Pit

Замена пары цветных и одного ч/б профиля на полноцветные.



Дополнения.



И новый. Хорошо отмасштабировался с учётом длины ПВД, поэтому "длинный" делать не стал.

----------


## Бурундук

Три "Анрио":

----------


## Pit

P-400. Прототип и серийный. Не помню, какой модификации P-39 он соответствует.



Цветные Do.26.



И новый Fw.58.

----------


## Бурундук

*Pit*, P-400 в таблице обозначен Bell 14, нужен. Но чего он такой здоровый? 9,2 м (с пушкой) = 230.

Vireo

----------


## Pit

> *Pit*, P-400 в таблице обозначен Bell 14, нужен. Но чего он такой здоровый? 9,2 м (с пушкой) = 230.


230, 320, какая разница?



И чтоб ему одинокому не быть - новый Арадо:



Заменодополнительный Арадо:



И заменодополнительный Юнкерс:

----------


## Pit

Пара профилей из разряда "Замена SPB на SPF":



И один новый. Но проблемный. При масштабировании по крылу длина профиля составила 212 пикселей, пришлось заметно ужимать картинку.

----------


## Pit

Сплошь заменодополнения. 
Так себе качества (во всех смыслах) ДеХевелленд и его творческое переосмысление.



Доронье.



И забавный случай: вид сверху на этот самолёт был, а сбоку - нет.

----------


## Pit

Ещё немножко заменодополнения.



И новый источник, Putnam Avro Aircraft Since 1908. С новым самолётом (для затравки).

----------


## Бурундук

Pit, спасибо.

Ковид не отменяет других болячек, так что я подхватил банальную, но противную ангину. Уже неделю работоспособность ниже плинтуса.

Fw.44D размеры из техописания, так что, вероятно, искажена именно картинка.

Интересный француз:



Дополнение:

----------


## Pit

> Ковид не отменяет других болячек, так что я подхватил банальную, но противную ангину.


Тёплый вкусный коньяк творит чудеса. Проверено на себе!
А пока продолжение аврушек. Длина подвида Б вида 539 взята по принципу равенства расстояния от задней кромки РВ до передней кромки бипланной коробки.

----------


## Бурундук

Pit, спасибо за совет :)

С длиной колёсных 539 согласен.

После ПМВ довольно много немецких самолётостроителей мотанулись в соседние страны: Нидерланды, Бельгию, Данию, Швецию. Вот такой немецкоголландец (не "Фоккер").

----------


## Pit

Продолжаем потрошить Авро.
Один новый (альтернатива  без учёта длины лыжи в архиве).



Ещё один новый, но вид только сбоку (альтернатива  без учёта длины поплавков в архиве).



И дополнения.

----------


## Pit

И снова Авро. Новые (таблица с длиной прототипа 621 в архиве).

----------


## Pit

Продолжаем пополнять коллекцию аврушек.

----------


## Pit

Заключительная часть профилей из книги про Авро.
Новый Энсон. Таблица с размерами на него и на остальные "безразмерные" модификации из листа "требуется" в архиве. Кстати, размах отличается от табличного и по табличному картинки отмасштабировались чуть лучше.



Альтернативные варианты картинок с книжными размерами (b) тоже в архиве.
Новый полиплан:



Данных по размаху не нашёл, поэтому отмасштабировал по длине фюзеляжа. Благо размах меньше длины.
И "дополнительный" профиль:



З.Ы. Вот тут:
https://zen.yandex.ru/media/transpor...ent_1237917134
есть размышления о вариантах длины Ту-134А-3. Со ссылкой на источники. Выариантов было два, а в таблице - только один.

----------


## Pit

Отовсюду обо всём. 
Один случайно попавшийся новый профиль:



Новый вид сверху при отсутствующих остальных (как и у всех АМХ в этом сообщении размер взят с ракетами):



И заменодополнения.



Болтон Пол отмасштабировался плохо (при масштабировании по крылу длину пришлось сильно уменьшать), так что возможно это не он.

----------


## Pit

Немного замендополнений. 
Цветная Ырыда вместо ч/б:



Недостающий вид Мирского:



И цветной первый прототип оного, отличавшийся от серийного как минимум формой обтекателей над фюзеляжными пулемётами:

----------


## Pit

Поразукрашиваем мир!
Заменодополнения, но цветные. Размеры Ла-5ФН УТИ были взяь\ты от более ранней модификации (благо похоже все лавки были одинаковыми). К боковикам P-51 стоит отнестись повнимательнее: на них почему-то плоскость вращения винта не перпендикулярна плоскости стабилизатора.

----------


## Бурундук

Pit, как много ты всего хорошего принёс!

У Avro 581 неверные размеры: должно быть 244*187 без полей.
Да, P.92 непонятный, не стал брать. У 92/2 не было ни турели, ни её имитации.

Маленький американец:

----------


## Pit

Исправленный Авро.



И заменодополнения до кучи.

----------


## Бурундук

Pit, это не P-36A, это P-51A. P-36A вот:



Автоудаление.

----------


## Pit

Ещё немного самолётов. Размеры Готы взял от других модификаций, благо НЯП они у всех одинаковые.

----------


## Pit

Один новый (длинный вариант в архиве):



И заменодополнения. Памятуя о проблемах с копийностью Яков-40, на всякий случай нарезал случайно  попавшихся под руку профилей.

----------


## Pit

Пара новых самолётов. Фуга отзеркалена, а модификацию CL-41 надо проверять: вряд-ли какую-то из всего двух построенных машин продавали за бугор.



И заменодополнения.

----------


## Pit

Один новый:



И заменодополнения. Размах крыла у Хока 200 увеличен от табличного значения на столько же, на сколько он отличается у Хока 100. Хотя мне кажется подозрительным тот факт, что крылья у 100 и 200 разного размера.

----------


## Pit

Заменодополнения. Гак у Ганнета в зачёт длины не зашёл.

----------


## Pit

Заменодополнения. У Макки не пошли в зачёт длины торчащие из носа трубы, а у Пирата - в зачёт размаха не пошли баки. У Як-17 на проекции размер бака на величину размаха влияния не оказал.

----------


## Pit

Очередная партия заменодополнений.
Айлендер, судя по окраске - Дефендер, у Кобры пушка в зачёт длины не пошла.

----------


## Pit

Один условно новый (в таблице такого нет, это вроде как подвид М, но боевой, а не учебный).



И заменодополнения.



З.Ы. Сижу вот и думаю, а стоило ли у предыдущего Макки 339 засчитывать баки в размах?

----------


## Pit

Заменодополнительные ОраоИАРы.



Вариант двухместного ИАР-93, отмасштабированный по длине NJ-22, упакован в архив.

----------


## Pit

Заменодополнительный Фоккер:



Модернизированный Харрикейн (не знаю, нужен этот или тот, что с переделанным оружием):



И небывальщина. Размеры взял 15,3Х12,1.

----------


## Pit

Ещё немножко заменодополнений.

----------


## Pit

Пара новинок с аирвора:



И цветные заменодополнения:

----------


## Pit

Новый Рорбах/Мицубиси с Аирвора:



И заменодополнения (Канберра в двух вариантах, с учётом торчащего из носа ПВД и без).

----------


## Бурундук



----------


## Pit

Немного рекламы замечательного журнала Взлёт. Картинки из свежего номера (7-8 2022). Пусть скорее про космонавтику, чем про самолёты, но тем не менее. Размеры оттуда же.
Экспериментальный космолёт в исполнении Боинга (X-20, 10,75Х6,34 м):



И его логическое, хоть и беспилотное продолжение (X-37B, 8,9Х4,5 м):



X-20 показан с верхней ступенью ракеты-носителя и оттого картинка заметно длиннее указанных размеров.

----------


## Бурундук



----------


## Pit

Вроде как новый F-111B. Стекатели статики в зачёт длины не пошли.



Недостающие виды RA-5C. Отмасштабировался так себе.



И остальные заменодополнения.



Альтернативные варианты длины, как всегда, в архиве.

----------


## Pit

Пара новых (A2J-1 неплохо отмасштабировался с баками):



Заменодополнения.



И архивы, включая не вошедший в прошлое сообщение.

----------


## Бурундук

Ещё один. Пока собираюсь с силами, чтобы разложить по полочкам всё, что ты принёс.

----------


## Pit

Один новый:



И заменодополнения:

----------


## Бурундук

Ещё один серийный самолётик США из Aero Digest

----------


## Pit

Новый Корсар:



Не до конца достоверный профиль, т.к. получен склеиванием фюзеляжа одной модификации и носовой части другой (собственно S2F-2).



При этом нет гарантии, что хвост подходит к этому носу, а собственно носовая часть при стыковке по капотам оказалась короче исходной модификации (от которой в дело пошёл хвост).
Заменодополнения.
F6U хорошо отмасштабировался с учётом баков в размахе крыла (даже удлинять крыло немного пришлось):



Нормально отмасштабировавшийся цветной вид сверху на X-13:



И непонятный Воут. Сбоку всё нормально:



А вот вид сверху при масштабировании пришлось сузить раза в полтора:



Отмасштабировал по крылу, без учёта стабилизатора:



Но даже так пришлось сузить размах процентов на 10.

----------


## Бурундук

V-173 посмотрю. А пока два маленьких британца:

----------


## Pit

Заменодополнения. Так себе качество, зато полноцветные.

----------


## Бурундук

Ещё чуть-чуть

----------


## Pit

Чуть-чуть так чуть-чуть. Заменодополнения.



МиГ-19 вызывает много вопросов и подозрений, надо сравнивать с тем, что есть.

----------


## Pit

Один новый (альтернативный вариант длины - в архиве):



И стая заменодополнений:

----------


## Pit

Один новый.



И заменодополнения.

----------


## Pit

Разноцветные заменодополнения.
Окраска F-111 НЯП фантазийная.

----------


## Red307

> Окраска F-111 НЯП фантазийная.


Перспективная.  F-111K. Пару штук почти построили.

----------


## Pit

Традиционное - новогоднее! 
Хоть и немного, но всё в цвете. И даже один новый есть:



И заменодополнения. У Як-25 (НЯП это таки мишень) штанга в зачёт длины не пошла.

----------


## Pit

Пара новых:



И заменодополнения:

----------


## Pit

Немного нового. 
ПочтоБоинги:



Фоккер финского разливу (не знаю, он в таблице под номером три или четыре) в варианте ч/б (получше) и цветном (похуже):



И пара заменодополнений:

----------


## Pit

Один новый:



И замендополнения.



Вариант с учётом баков в размахе крыла В-45А лежит в архиве (отмасштабировался хуже).

----------


## Бурундук

Pit, с прошедшими и спасибо!
Хоть что-то:

----------


## Pit

Сплошь заменодополнения.



З.Ы. Что с новой таблицей?

----------

